# Bogu Kumite Questions



## Makalakumu (Jan 6, 2006)

1.  What is the Korean term for this?
2.  Do you do it at your dojang?
3.  What are the rules?
4.  What rank is it introduced?
5.  What are some pros and cons that you have seen?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 6, 2006)

One more question...I'm looking for an online retailer that I could get this equipment from.  Any suggestions?


----------



## stoneheart (Jan 6, 2006)

The service from http://www.e-bogu.com is pretty good.  Never used a bogu, though.


----------



## Miles (Jan 7, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> 1.  What is the Korean term for this?
> 2.  Do you do it at your dojang?
> 3.  What are the rules?
> 4.  What rank is it introduced?
> 5.  What are some pros and cons that you have seen?



1.  The modern sparring equivalent is the hogu which appears to be lighter and less restrictive than the kendo bogu.

2.  We do olympic TKD sparring which is continuous, full contact sparring.

3.  In brief, punches using forefist allowed to body, not head. Kicks allowed to body and head (but not spinal column).In order to score, you must displace the opponent. No sweeps/throws/holding/grabbing allowed.

4.  We start sparring at white belt.

5.  Pros are that everyone seems to have a good time, injuries are few despite the contact, and it is a tremendous workout.  Cons are that it can get people thinking they will never see a punch to the face at full speed and intent.

Miles


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 9, 2006)

After looking at the bogu equipment, it does look like Kendo. 

There is an advantage to a cage type headgear which we use, in that we can take hits, punches to the face.  We also use it for sword sparring in which we just use the foam variety. We spar at white belt.  Continuous light-med contact now unless we are training to take hard hits.  TW


----------

